# APR Motorsport R8 LMS - In Car Action!!!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's Dion von Moltke behind the wheel of our R8 LMS during last night's practice session. We've already shaved several seconds off of our testing testing days and the R8's looking like a real contender in the 24. 

I made the video long so you can see a bunch of the passing action (there's a bunch near the end!) 

If you have facebook you can see more updates here: http://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport 

Enjoy!!!


----------

